# Indian Head and Pax River Naval Base



## SFOX7997 (Aug 1, 2015)

I am newer to the area and have base access. 

Anyone know the ins and outs of where fishing is allowed etc. Additional fishing permit requirements? 

Do the facilities offer shore/pier/kayak launch etc. What is the general atmosphere? Are people hovering over you etc.

Been trying to look on the base websites but not much info on there.

I have been going to PLO but would like to explore other locations since these are much closer to my house. 

Thanks.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Type in "Pax Naval Base" or just "Pax river" in the search box.


----------



## SFOX7997 (Aug 1, 2015)

I appreciate the help but that generated a 347 result search on 17 pages. Guess you are telling me to do some reading lol.

I did find a link to Pax River NAS natural resources with some very general info. 

Something specific to the locations would be great if anyone has been there.

Thanks.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Try using your base access to maybe, I don't know,....ask someone at the base?


----------



## SFOX7997 (Aug 1, 2015)

Why didn't I think of that? 

Or maybe I should go to an online forum that is geared around fishing in the local area where there are people willing to share information with those that are less knowledgeable. 

Why send a reply if it doesn't contribute to the conversation?

Have a good one.


----------



## crappie410 (Jun 5, 2015)

Lmfaooooo that was funny as ****


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

SFOX7997 said:


> I am newer to the area and have base access.
> 
> Anyone know the ins and outs of where fishing is allowed etc. Additional fishing permit requirements?
> 
> ...


In addtition to your SW license, you do need to purchase a base fishing license. It can be purchased at the rec center.
Yes, there is a boat launch where you can launch your yak. No, people won't be hovering over you. There are plenty of open spaces for you to fish and a pier too. Just drive around and pick your spot. Also, watch your speed, I've seen quite a few folks get pulled over.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Indian Head Base has a marina and fire boat pier on the Stumpneck side that they used to let you fish off..may not anymore. On Indian Head off Patterson Rd the bulkhead area is some great catfishing.. 
Once again I am not sure if you are allowed to fish there anymore. 

Capt Mike


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

Get on pax nas... Drive the perimeter and youll find plenty of places... Hog point, fishing point ...supposed to have an addtl base fishing permit, but can likely get away without it.. Overall, it's my favorite place to fish in md.. Both productive and not crowded..


----------



## SFOX7997 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks for the positive replies and info. I appreciate the detail of where on base to look for and amount of people. Indian head is real close and a great catfish day sounds good to find a personal best photo op.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah hog point at pax is a good spot.I still think I hold the record for striper there. 43" on opening day in '11


----------

